
Pica – high quality image resize in browser - guifortaine
https://github.com/nodeca/pica
======
pfooti
Huh, I just now used this in a project of mine. It's pretty cool, and easy to
use. I need to be able to do client-side compression on images (users are
uploading avatars and small pictures for in-thread sharing, which don't need
to be 3000px wide).

It was really easy to incorporate pica in my project. Kudos!

